# Cutter blades.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I see that there are two different style cutter blades for the blueline Zooka. What are your thoughts on each type? 

http://www.walltools.com/products/a...-tool-parts/blueline-usa-parts/blu-at031.html

http://www.walltools.com/products/a...g-tool-parts/blueline-usa-parts/blu-b031.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

When in doubt go with the most expensive one. lol.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I will have the Ferrari thanks. Lol.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

They're the industry standard anyways. I've never seen the other one shown.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Always get the diamond ones (double cutters) http://www.walltools.com/products/a...g-tool-parts/blueline-usa-parts/blu-b031.html

They jam up less:yes:, since it can cut in both directions. You can SORTA cut on the fly with them (keep moving). But once it wares out, don't try flipping it over, just put a new one in.

The old style blade (single cutter) are very un-forgiving, You must come to a COMPLETE stop to cut, or they jam. I'm surprised they still make those to be honest:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, to add something to this thread

The cutting blade is important, if the zook starts acting up on you, like jamming all the time, feels like it's running stiff, or it becomes hard to advance the tape, it could be your cutting blade. when the blade is new, it cuts the tape really nice, sorta like this ___________ ,but as it wares out, it will sorta look more like this _._._._._._._

Little burrs of paper gather in the zook head, making it run dirty. sometimes a blade will last for months on end, other times they will last a week. Most times they last fairly long.

Also be careful when installing the blade , don't nick or mark it. And if you really jam up the zook bad, and half to slide something up it , to get paper tape un clogged. release the cutter spring, so you don't hit the blade, and chip or nick it.

So blades are important:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks 2Buck.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> I see that there are two different style cutter blades for the blueline Zooka. What are your thoughts on each type?
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a...-tool-parts/blueline-usa-parts/blu-at031.html
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a...g-tool-parts/blueline-usa-parts/blu-b031.html


First 1's Gaz they last alot longer than the others!:thumbsup:


----------



## LaFatz (Dec 6, 2012)

Until last week I didn't even know these automatic taping tools existed, I've been in this game a long time and I've always taped by hand, I didn't even know there was another way (besides a banjo). Now I'm obsessed with the idea of them and am considering getting a set. But right now I'm only working side jobs, so before I drop 3k I've been reading all you guys have to say about them (especially since I can't find them to rent and try first). But everything ive read makes me really want a set. Anyway my question is; can these blades not be sharpened and adjusted? I still haven't seen a bazooka in person so that may be a dumb question.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Not a good idea, they're only 2bucks and quick to change out.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes they can be sharpened with a wet stone. I have done it. Just bought a 10 year old bazooka and the blade needed sharpening. However if I had a supply store nearby to get one from I would definitely buy a new one.


----------



## LaFatz (Dec 6, 2012)

Your right that they should be replaced, but I don't think local stores have this stuff so they would have to be ordered on line. It's just nice to know you can sharpen them in a pinch while I wait on shipping


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

LaFatz said:


> Until last week I didn't even know these automatic taping tools existed, I've been in this game a long time and I've always taped by hand, I didn't even know there was another way (besides a banjo). Now I'm obsessed with the idea of them and am considering getting a set. But right now I'm only working side jobs, so before I drop 3k I've been reading all you guys have to say about them (especially since I can't find them to rent and try first). But everything ive read makes me really want a set. Anyway my question is; can these blades not be sharpened and adjusted? I still haven't seen a bazooka in person so that may be a dumb question.


 YES...YES...There calling you...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I keep a small file in my tool case and sometimes true up the cutter blade while it's still in the blade block. A single blade can last months of heavy use. Thousands of sheets worth of taping.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

To add to my post, not a good idea if you're just starting out on the gun. Its frustrating enough when you're green to it without dealing with jams from blade problems :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually, to add something to this thread
> 
> The cutting blade is important, if the zook starts acting up on you, like jamming all the time, feels like it's running stiff, or it becomes hard to advance the tape, it could be your cutting blade. when the blade is new, it cuts the tape really nice, sorta like this ___________ ,but as it wares out, it will sorta look more like this _._._._._._._
> 
> ...


sheesh and Kiwi says he can photoshop that is the best darn cut illustration I ever seen 2buck


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> sheesh and Kiwi says he can photoshop that is the best darn cut illustration I ever seen 2buck


I would have said it cuts a bit more like this _._._._._sh!t_._._._ :whistling2:


----------

